# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  تحديد المسؤوليات التعاقدية

## هبة على

*تحديد المسؤوليات التعاقدية*
*الاستشاري/ محمود صبره*
ينبغي أن يضع صائغ العقد نصب عينيه أن المهمة الأساسية للعقد هي تحديد حقوق الأطراف والتزاماتهم بحيث يكون العقد دليلاُ مباشراً للقضاة (أو المحكمين) للاسترشاد به عند البت في المنازعات التي تنشأ بسببه، وكذلك للمحامين، بشكل غير مباشر، للاسترشاد به عند إعطاء المشورة لموكليهم. ونتيجة لدراستهم القانونية التي اعتمدت بشكل أساسي على دراسة أحكام الإستئناف والنقض، من المعتاد أن يضع المحامون عند صياغة العقود، نصب أعينهم قضاة النقض. ومن ثم، يخاطب العقد في المقام الأول القضاة والمحامين؛ ولكي يكون مفيدا لهم، يجب أن يكون متماشياً مع ثقافتهم ومفرداتهم المهنية، وأن يبدو العقد في نظرهم متوازنا وعادلا.

وأول ما ينبغي القيام به عند تقييم مضمون العقد هو تحديد المسئوليات التي ينشئها بالنسبة إلى أطرافه. وينبغي أن يكون هذا مفهوماً وواضحاً تماماً لأطراف العقد قبل توقيعه. ومن المفيد عقد اجتماع بين الطرفين ومحامييهم وتلخيص هذه المسئوليات والتأكد من فهمهما لها وإزالة أي غموض يعتورها. ومن المؤكد أن توضيح التزمات الطرفين المتفق عليها ومناقشتها سيسهم إلى حد كبير في تفادي حدوث الكثير من المنازعات التي تنشأ عادة عند تنفيذ العقود نتيجة لعدم فهم الأطراف فهما كاملا لالتزاماتهم أو سوء فهمهم لها.

وبمجرد الانتهاء من توضيح التزامات الطرفين، ينبغي على كل طرف التركيز على التزاماته التي ينشئها العقد. ومن المهم في هذه المرحلة المبكرة توزيع الأدوار على الأفراد الذين سينفذون العقد. ومن ثم، قد يكون من المفيد أن يعقد كل طرف اجتماعاً مع موظفيه المنوط بهم تنفيذ العقد للتأكد من توزيع المسئوليات عليهم. ويختلف هذا الأمر من عقد إلى آخر حسب طبيعة العقد وحجمه.

*ولمزيد من المعلومات* عن هذا الموضوع وغيره من الموضوعات ذات الصلة بصياغة العقود، يمكنكم الاطلاع على البرنامج التدريبي لمعهد صبره للتدريب القانوني من خلال موقع المجموعه الدولية للتدريب (صبرة جروب )

----------


## محمود الشربينى

رائع جدا مغلومات راقية

----------

